# Does the RK spoiler = drag?



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

So i bought the RK sport spoiler and painted it PBM, and after it was all said and done, im having seconds thoughts about putting it on. I realized this when i removed the factory spoiler and noticed how nice the goat looks without. So now im factoring in mpg for normal driving and drag for high speeds to help me decide:L

I even installed a 3rd brake light in my new spoiler as you can see. Also generic pitures attatched for reference.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you keep your speed sub-sonic you won't notice any different


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

If you're asking, my vote is to delete the spoiler. Car looks better without it and probably will perform better.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They do look nice without it and I've thought about it myself. Having the holes filled and the trunk repainted is the best way to do it. That costs money. . .


----------



## peter.weedy (Apr 22, 2013)

I like it. it's whats up to you that's most important. i can't imagine it will hurt your mpg at all. I have a bike rack on mine and lose 1-2 mpg with two road bikes up there.


----------

